# suche dringend Interbusprofi



## kaibaumg (29 März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein dickes Problem. Ich verweile derzeit im Ausland und soll hier in paar Anlagen Abläufe (Typerweiterung) ändern. An sich kein Problem, nun brauchen wir aber zusätzliche Eingänge die wir nicht haben. Nun soll der Bus erweitert werden. Es ist aber Interbus wovon ich null Plan habe. Ich habe hier einen Mix aus S5/115 und S7/318 und S7/416.

Wie füge ich neue Teilnehmer ein und adressiere die? Es ist dringend!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im Voraus dankt schon mal der Kai


----------



## IBFS (29 März 2008)

kaibaumg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein dickes Problem. Ich verweile derzeit im Ausland und soll hier in paar Anlagen Abläufe (Typerweiterung) ändern. An sich kein Problem, nun brauchen wir aber zusätzliche Eingänge die wir nicht haben. Nun soll der Bus erweitert werden. Es ist aber Interbus wovon ich null Plan habe. Ich habe hier einen Mix aus S5/115 und S7/318 und S7/416.
> 
> ...


 

Hier schon mal ein PxC-PDF für die S5, so für den Anfang..


----------



## IBFS (29 März 2008)

*und für S7*

und für S7 300/400 folgt hier...

Gruß


----------



## kaibaumg (29 März 2008)

*Bus*

Hallo IBFS,

danke für die Antwort. Ist aber nicht das was ich wiollte. Unterlagen hab ich schon gesammlt. Ich suche einen der helfen kann wenn das Handuch nicht mehr weiterhilft. Bzw wenn man nicht weiss wonach man da suchen muss. Ich hab hier schon einge Beiträge bezüglich Interbus gelesen. Naja gut, soviele sinds dann auch nicht. Aber viele davon machen keinen riochtigen Sinn. Das was ich gesucht hab war auch nicht dabei 

Kai


----------



## IBFS (29 März 2008)

...aber wenn du die aktuellen S7 oder COM-Profibus-Projekte hast,
ist es dann nicht möglich die Logik der zusätzlichen Eingänge abzuleiten?

Ach ja, muß die Erweiterung den unbedingt Interbus sein?

Ich würde zumindest für die S7 im Notfall PROFIBUS nachrüsten (Geld und Beschaffungsfrage?) da wird dann 
das alte nicht zerschossen.

Gruß


----------



## kaibaumg (29 März 2008)

*Bus*

Hallo IBFS,

wenn ich keine potentiellen Probleme sehen würde dann würde ich hier doch nicht posten. Ja ich hab die Projekte. COM-Profibus? Biste dir da sicher dass wir vom gleichen reden? Sorry aber ich glaub duhast hier nur die dateien reingestellt, aber selbst noch nie etwas mit dem Interbus gemacht. Schade dass es hier scheinbar keine Interbusprofis gibt

:-( Kai


----------



## IBFS (29 März 2008)

Interbus mit PCWORX ist komplett anders als die 
Variante mit den Anschaltbaugruppen. Ich habe
bisher nur mit SYSTEM WORX bzw. PCWorX gearbeitet.

Die Parametrierung der Anschaltbaugruppe erfolgt
über FC/FB/DB usw. Des Interbusses über CMD (aktuell V4.62)
D.h. du müßtest noch jeweils ein   *.BG4 - File von jeder Anlage bzw. 
Anschaltbaugruppenstrang haben. Und natürlich CMD. 
Ja, ich hatte bei STEP5 immer die COM-Profibus-Assoziation (das war Quatsch). 

Hast du auch das nachfolgende PDF.


Gruß


P.S. Woher soll ich wissen, wie dein aktueller Wissensstand ist.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 März 2008)

hallo,
wenn du probleme hast stell das ganze projekt doch mal hier rein, adressieren brauchst du slaves nicht ergibt sich aus der bustopologie, und die adressen musst du dir aus den handbüchern suchen, wenn es eine sehr umfangreiche sache ist, ist cmd pflicht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 März 2008)

Hallo

Beim Interbus musst Du entscheiden, ob Du über EA oder über Datenbaustein kommunizierst. Da Du ein bestehendes Projekt erweitern musst, ist dies bei Dir schon vorgegeben, schau doch mal nach.

Wie die anderen schon gemeint haben, kommst Du an der CMD Software kaum vorbei. Diese bekommst Du bei Phoenixcontact. Ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Leute dort sehr hilfreich waren.

Du kannst in der CMD Software entweder die neuen Teilnehmer einfügen und runterspielen, oder die neuen Teilnehmer einbauen, und die Bustopologie einlesen lassen.

Soweit ich noch weiss, ist es bei den S7 Anschaltkarten auch möglich, dies über die Karte machen zu lassen.

CMD bietet Dir auch eine Busdiagnose, von der Du bei Profibus nur täumen kannst.

Leider ist es bei mir auch schon drei Jahre her, seit ich den letzten Interbus gemacht habe.

Schau Dir´, doch mal die Handbücher an, und besorg dir die CMD Software (aber die aktuelle, mit alten Ständen kann das in die Hose gehen). Ich denke Du kommst dann klar.

Solltest Du noch Probleme haben, stell doch einfach mehr Infos ins Forum (Welche Anschaltung, welche Teilnehmer) usw.

Gruss

Audsuperusere


----------



## Syntaxfehler (30 März 2008)

Also wir hatten noch vor ca. 2 Monaten 4x S7-400er Steuerungen mit Interbuskarten eingesetzt.
Mit diesen hatten wir unter anderem Moeller I/Os miteingebunden.

Wie AUDSUPERUSER gesagt hatte, wenn du die Software hast, dann kannst du deine neuen Teilnehmer erweitern. Das geht auch Recht einfach.

Wie erweiterst du deine Eingänge? Mit neuen Busankoppler oder erweiterst du deine Eingänge an einen vorhandenen Busankoppler?

Info: Bei I/Os werden deine E/A-Bytes gespiegelt. Z.b. bei Moeller Modulen ist E40.0 oben und E39.0 unten. Steuerst du diese über Profibus-DP an ist E39.0 oben und E40.0 unten.

Gruß
Syny


----------



## kaibaumg (31 März 2008)

*Danke*

Hallo,

danke allen. Hab an anderer Stelle auch meine Fragen gestellt. Nach Sichtung der Daten  (S5, S7, CMD) wurde mir gesagt dass es wahrscheinlich keine Probleme zu erwarten sind. Ich mach das morgen. Sorry hab vergessen zu schreiben dass ich schon alle pdf hab. Aber Ahnugn davon hab ich trotzdem keine.

Kai


----------

